# Odd climax sounds



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

Please don't judge me, this is not a major issue, but since I'm curious by nature I will ask.

My husband has a very deep authoritative voice. He was a drill sgt for three yrs and he fit that role well. Anyway when he climaxes it's the complete opposite. It's like a high pitch whine/cry sound. Its hard to describe. It's a little less annoying than finger nails on a chalkboard. He makes these sounds right before he climaxes, as he's climaxing, and after. I don't know if it's bc he sounds like a woman that kills it, or what, but it weirds me out. Like I said, not a major issue, just something I find odd. I just wish he would grunt and growl like a man when he hits his peak. I love my husband. Don't throw tomatoes:
Am I alone?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening marriedwithdogs
people make all sorts of noises and faces. 

I guess you could gag him (is he into that??)



Marriedwithdogs said:


> Please don't judge me, this is not a major issue, but since I'm curious by nature I will ask.
> 
> My husband has a very deep authoritative voice. He was a drill sgt for three yrs and he fit that role well. Anyway when he climaxes it's the complete opposite. It's like a high pitch whine/cry sound. Its hard to describe. It's a little less annoying than finger nails on a chalkboard. He makes these sounds right before he climaxes, as he's climaxing, and after. I don't know if it's bc he sounds like a woman that kills it, or what, but it weirds me out. Like I said, not a major issue, just something I find odd. I just wish he would grunt and growl like a man when he hits his peak. I love my husband. Don't throw tomatoes:
> Am I alone?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

You should mention it to him. If his natural sound at that time is that objectionable he can probably change it for you.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry but that is just funny. Ummm I can imagine it might be off putting, he probably doesn't even know. However I don't really know what can be done because he might get really upset and sensitive about it.

You should ask if you can record (voice) a session to listen to later  then play it back for him under the guise of it being a turn on. lol

That's all I've got.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Do what little dear tells you .

PUFF , shoot me if you get any sound in the future !

Little dear , men are sensitive too ; you need to choose the worlds regarding such issues .

What do you like him to say or do in similar situation ?

Men are sensitive to critics related to similar issues ; My advise is that you mention to him what you like him to do and what makes you turned on ; rather than telling him you suck .

If he is sweating because he was running after your dogs ; and wanted a hug ; would u tell him you smell like a pig or " honney what about we take a shower together ?
or " honney you look tired , come take a bath I will Rub your back .

You need to make the habit of touching each other without necessarly sex ; it is called lovely Touching , Oxytocin ...

This advise is from a sexless man in his marriage .


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Better than calling out someone else's name. x2 did that once. You'd think I hollered and screamed or something, but I paused and laughed and then finished. Then we talked. Hmm...in hindsight...oh well. Maybe you can gently tell him how you feel? I can understand how things can be so irritating, but in context...not sure. Good luck.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

When he makes a manly sound like a grunt or growl while in the act before he cums, let him know how much you love it. OR, when he is speaking outside the bedroom, make a point to compliment him and tell him how much you love his manly voice. This will feel good to him and also leave it in his head that his manly deep voice turns you on a lot...that may carry over to the bedroom. You would be suprised how little things like that stick with you.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

tell him you want to hear his sergeant voice as he cums. that it turns you on and make you orgasm also.

then give the act of a life time when he dose it. kind of like meg ryan!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I think he has trained himself to do this. I have a VERY loud DEEP voice. When you have kids in the house and neighbors you don't want listening, you train yourself to suppress your natural scream, yell, whatever. 
I can see how he's holding back that deep grunt for those reasons and is stuck because the years of conditioning.

Next time, make certain there are no distractions. Get it on. Right when he's about to see God, talk to him, encourage him to get it all out LOUDLY. "Come on baby, let me see you grunt like a Master Seargent". He'll blow your ears off! 

Enjoy.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Marriedwithdogs said:


> Please don't judge me, this is not a major issue, but since I'm curious by nature I will ask.
> 
> My husband has a very deep authoritative voice. He was a drill sgt for three yrs and he fit that role well. Anyway when he climaxes it's the complete opposite. It's like a high pitch whine/cry sound. Its hard to describe. It's a little less annoying than finger nails on a chalkboard. He makes these sounds right before he climaxes, as he's climaxing, and after. I don't know if it's bc he sounds like a woman that kills it, or what, but it weirds me out. Like I said, not a major issue, just something I find odd. I just wish he would grunt and growl like a man when he hits his peak. I love my husband. Don't throw tomatoes:
> Am I alone?


you have to get over it. it is not fair to EVER judge what someone does during their orgasms. it is a time of extreme pleasure and even vulnerability....some odd things can happen. imagine if someone asked you to change how you orgasm.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Marriedwithdogs said:


> ....Anyway when he climaxes it's the complete opposite. It's like a high pitch whine/cry sound.
> 
> ...I don't know if it's bc he sounds like a woman that kills it, or what, but it weirds me out.


My suggestion, is to sit him down after dinner one night and tell him you love him crazy and that you have a couple of sexual fantasys you would like him to help you with.

That should get his attension. 

Tell him that you have a fantasy is hearing him call your name in his Drill Instructor voice as he climaxes and then hug you for all he is worth. Tell him that your other sexual fantasy is for him to talk R-rated ditry to you in a deep voice as he approaches orgasm. Tell him that you want him to tell you how good it feels, how much he wants you, and how much he can't wait to cum inside you. Tell him that being more verbal with words will really kick things up a notch in your mind.

Good luck.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha you have lots of suggestions. I would try each one, with the most subtle tactic first and see if they work. My suggestion is probably the most subtle in that you are not confronting the situation directly, in fact he would not tie the together at all consciously. If that does not work you need to be more direct. Seriously, you have to follow up and let us know if anything worked other than hitting him upside his head with brutal honesty. You can extrapolate a lot from that knowledge....


----------



## savid (Dec 22, 2013)

My wife told me I moaned like a girl when I come -- I was embarassed, but Jesus was she right. It didn't take much to change -- it was my natural reaction, but it was a turn off, so I changed.


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

Marriedwithdogs said:


> Please don't judge me, this is not a major issue, but since I'm curious by nature I will ask.
> 
> My husband has a very deep authoritative voice. He was a drill sgt for three yrs and he fit that role well. Anyway when he climaxes it's the complete opposite. It's like a high pitch whine/cry sound. Its hard to describe. It's a little less annoying than finger nails on a chalkboard. He makes these sounds right before he climaxes, as he's climaxing, and after. I don't know if it's bc he sounds like a woman that kills it, or what, but it weirds me out. Like I said, not a major issue, just something I find odd. I just wish he would grunt and growl like a man when he hits his peak. I love my husband. Don't throw tomatoes:
> Am I alone?



This is small stuff. Don't ever sweat the small stuff. Those sounds mean you're rocking his world! He's so into you he let's go of his cool points and squeals like an opera soprano. You're doing a great job. Keep it up!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I whistle like a tea kettle right up 'til the final moment. Then do the pop, like in the song "Lollipop".


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

My husband sometimes gets high pitched when he blows, and I find it hot as heck...

If you really hate it, do as others have suggested and just gently tell him that it's a fantasy for him to use his deep voice.

I kind of agree with Bubba. I would be very insulted if my husband criticized the sounds I made during orgasm. I would be hurt, and would probably never make a peep again. So please be cautious.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> My husband sometimes gets high pitched when he blows, and I find it hot as heck...
> 
> If you really hate it, do as others have suggested and just gently tell him that it's a fantasy for him to use his deep voice.
> 
> I kind of agree with Bubba. I would be very insulted if my husband criticized the sounds I made during orgasm. I would be hurt, and would probably never make a peep again. So please be cautious.


Meh, a women asking for what she wants specifically - as in instructions on how to FIX something. That is HOT. Open your mouth, we aren't women.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My first thought was that you should decrease the pressure on his throat . . . .
Other than that tell him you Like Fred Flintstone better than Barney Rubble. YABBA DABBA DOOOO


----------

